# EOS-1D C Firmware Update Possible Delay?



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 4, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13237"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13237">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>25p/4K for the 1D C</strong>

We received a report today that issues have been found with the “final test” version of the new firmware for the EOS-1D C.</p>
<p>We’re told the issue is compatibility issues with HDMI external recorders. Some users have reported that there were corrupted frames when recording an uncompressed signal from EOS-1D C’s HDMI port.</p>
<p>No word how much of the delay their could possibly. Though the source did speculate late April or early May is a good possibility now.</p>
<p><em><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D C at B&H Photo</a></em></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 5, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <div name=\"googleone_share_1\" style=\"position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;\"><glusone size=\"tall\" count=\"1\" href=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13237\"></glusone></div><div style=\"float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;\"><a href=\"https://twitter.com/share\" class=\"twitter-share-button\" data-count=\"vertical\" data-url=\"http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=13237\">Tweet</a></div>
> <strong>25p/4K for the 1D C</strong>
> 
> 
> ...



Might this also apply to the 5D3 firmware then too?

And how come they have suddenly gone to dead radio silence about the 5D3 update?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 5, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> And how come they have suddenly gone to dead radio silence about the 5D3 update?



What are you expecting? They announced the 5DIII update would be available in April. We're only 5 days into April. I'd say don't get your undergarment of choice in a bunch until the end of the month.


----------



## r4e (Apr 19, 2013)

I just noticed a comment today on Vimeo by a Swiss 1DC user: "Now, Canon won't deliver any 1DCs in Europe currently. When pressed, my Canon contact here said the new 25p firmware needs a hardware modification/upgrade. That would mean that already delivered cameras will have to go back. But there isn't anything official out on this yet."


----------



## marvinhello (Apr 22, 2013)

r4e said:


> I just noticed a comment today on Vimeo by a Swiss 1DC user: "Now, Canon won't deliver any 1DCs in Europe currently. When pressed, my Canon contact here said the new 25p firmware needs a hardware modification/upgrade. That would mean that already delivered cameras will have to go back. But there isn't anything official out on this yet."



That is not true as far as I know, I checked with all major dealers (including CVP) in the UK today and they all confirmed that there is no hardware upgrade required, the delay in shipment is due to Canon replacing stock 1D C with new 25p firmware.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Apr 22, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > And how come they have suddenly gone to dead radio silence about the 5D3 update?
> ...



Because a certain event that occurs but once a year will be over by a few days by the end of the month. 
So some people have reason to get their undergarments in a bunch.


----------



## AndreeOnline (Apr 29, 2013)

marvinhello said:


> That is not true as far as I know, I checked with all major dealers (including CVP) in the UK today and they all confirmed that there is no hardware upgrade required, the delay in shipment is due to Canon replacing stock 1D C with new 25p firmware.



I'm the guy waiting for delivery of my 1Dc in Zürich.

I talked to my Cinema EOS dealer again today and said I want a 1Dc that hasn't been updated the new firmware yet (so that I can get it fixed later) but every time they talk to Canon they get the same story: hardware recall. Hardware modifications needed for new firmware and they won't ship non-fixed cameras.

There's no reason not to believe the people involved. Everyone is pretty frustrated though.

They are also claiming that cameras being sold now is from original shipped batch.

Current estimation for my camera is mid May.


----------



## AndreeOnline (Apr 29, 2013)

Michael N Sutton, who has got good connection with Canon, just said on Twitter that the new firmware isn't downloadable, but will rather be a service upgrade that you will need to send your camera in to get.

"service upgrade" sure does sound better than "hardware recall", but to me that's just spin.

At the end of the day you will need to send your delivered Camera to Canon and it will come back fixed... no, sorry.. "serviced".

The way it sounds now, I don't think we'll ever hear anything from Canon on what they need to service or why we can't update ourselves just like with any other firmware update.


----------



## florian (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi all,
just got it today with 25P firmware already installed. see pics at http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=14549.0


----------



## marvinhello (Apr 29, 2013)

AndreeOnline said:


> Michael N Sutton, who has got good connection with Canon, just said on Twitter that the new firmware isn't downloadable, but will rather be a service upgrade that you will need to send your camera in to get.
> 
> "service upgrade" sure does sound better than "hardware recall", but to me that's just spin.
> 
> ...



I believe you but it's funny that Canon itself has no idea about this!

I called Canon Professional Network in Europe and they said there is no hardware recall on 1D C and told me the new firmware should be available for download in the next few days.

WTF is going on?


----------



## florian (Apr 29, 2013)

As usual, a lot of people with a lot of answers, that why I posted it to show all that it is there and the new ones got it already on them. Canon shipped my on Friday to the dealer, where I picked it up today.
So it could be there for download soon


----------



## AndreeOnline (Apr 29, 2013)

marvinhello said:


> I believe you...



Well, that's enough for me... 

Obviously I'm telling the "truth" as I know it, even if it turns out to be incorrect. But I wouldn't come out and say it if I had "read it on the internet". I feel my sources are pretty credible.

Regardless, when @MNS1974 said you need to send your camera in for a service upgrade, the bits kind of fall into place for me. 

But I agree that it's lame when you do your homework and talk to the right people and they can't give you up to date information. 

We'll see what happens, but my bet after today would be that you will have to send it in at some point.

And on a personal note, the fact that florian has gotten his updated camera is very good news for me as they seem to be rolling them out again.

Take care.


----------

